# Can I label clothes with Sharpie?



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

Quick question - does using a sharpie to write ds's name on his clothes for play camp work? Or do I need to use a special laundry pen?

Thanks!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I've labelled (on clothes' tags) with a sharpie, but the ink bled. I could still kind of read it, but it was pretty blurry


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I have used both sharpie marker and regular ballpoint pen to label clothing and it may fade after a while but seems to hold for a long time in my experience.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I use one of the fine-tipped sharpies for dd's clothes for camp...on the label or waistband. It's mostly worked & even if it bleeds a little onthe tag I can still read it.


----------



## bryannastreasure (Nov 28, 2006)

black or blue extra-fine point Sharpies will work. heat set in the dryer for 1/2 hour before wearing or washing.

I decorate 100% cotton cloth with them all the time. red and yellow will run, even after being heat set.
Bryanna


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I've had good luck with my sharpies.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I use my CD labeling pen, it has a fine nib and was handy. It has bled a little on some tags but has held up well.


----------

